

John Resig - Testing, Performance Analysis, and jQuery 1.4 - nym
http://developer.yahoo.com/yui/theater/video.php?v=resig-testing

======
simonw
Here's the jQuery branch he talks about with the new jQuery.require()
asynchronous code loading function:

<http://github.com/jquery/jquery/tree/omgrequire/src/>

And here's a direct link to the function itself:

[http://github.com/jquery/jquery/blob/998cb005fc378188b3bae31...](http://github.com/jquery/jquery/blob/998cb005fc378188b3bae319e391d1b7881b7ad2/src/core.js#L435)

~~~
mbrubeck
I really like JavascriptMVC's "include" function, which can be used in two
modes. In development mode it works much like "require" and loads an external
script. But there's also a production mode where all "includes" are processed
ahead of time and used to compile the whole application into a single file.

Obviously you need to restrict the use somewhat for this to work (no
conditional includes, for example).

